# Misterhost... Not again



## Joodle (Jun 3, 2013)

So i have been with misterhost for about a week now, running a nice little tor relay on it, not using that much bandwidth, and after all, it's unmetered (capped to 10mbps after 2tb). And i heard the little "pling" sound on my tablet, and i looked, and i saw a not so nice email about them canceling my server. I thought, Okay no problem, but i do would like to know the reason why they are canceling my VPS with them

So i have sent a reply (in which i ask the reason of the cancelation) to the email they have sent me, and i got the following "nice" reply from them:


```
Hi!

We don
```


----------



## Mun (Jun 3, 2013)

The fact that they gave you until the end of the pay period is rather nice. As such, I don't think they have to give you a reason at all.

Mun


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 3, 2013)

Pretty much any service provider reserves the right to terminate you at anytime(with or without reason). I'm yet to find a ToS that says otherwise.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 3, 2013)

Okay, as long as they didn't abruptly cancel with no warning. Still weird. Could be they're shutting down? Certainly not _normal_, and quite possibly _annoying_, but manageable.


----------



## Mun (Jun 3, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Okay, as long as they didn't abruptly cancel with no warning. Still weird. Could be they're shutting down? Certainly not _normal_, and quite possibly _annoying_, but manageable.



More likely they got an angry email about his tor node.

Mun


----------



## Damian (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's a complete list of compelling reasons to NOT tell your customer why you're cancelling their service:


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 3, 2013)

With as many VPSes as I have, if one goes offline, there's a very good chance I won't be overly concerned. If this had happened to me, I would have said "meh" and moved on.


----------



## jarland (Jun 3, 2013)

Damian said:


> Here's a complete list of compelling reasons to NOT tell your customer why you're cancelling their service:


I'd like to add a couple.


1.


2.


----------



## jcaleb (Jun 3, 2013)

technically it is ok, but not good for rep.


----------



## drmike (Jun 3, 2013)

Misterhost?

Glad to say I don't know to contribute to them.

Cancelling services like this on a customer is simply stupid.  How hard is it to specify the reason?  Yeah Tor is a crap magnet and trouble.

@Joodle, head over to the Offers section and find another provider.


----------



## mikho (Jun 4, 2013)

If it was breaking of the TOS it probably would have been cancelled when sending out the email. Here they give until the end of billing period.

Could be that they didn't like the bandwidth usage or leaving that location.


----------



## Asama (Jun 4, 2013)

Damian said:


> Here's a complete list of compelling reasons to NOT tell your customer why you're cancelling their service:


I heard you used that 'list of compelling reasons' NOT at your affiliate program closure.


----------

